# Dick's Ant Destroyer



## botlenut (Sep 18, 2011)

I was wondering if someone on here could tell me if this is considered a Poison Bottle.. I picked it up today, for what seemed to be a fair price. I was looking through my Bottle Books, and havent come up with a listing. Its football shaped, with a ground lip, and a flat base. about 6" long. My freind said its considered a Poison. Here's a couple pics. Opinions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## botlenut (Sep 18, 2011)

Side veiw.


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't consider it a poison but hey, who the heck am I to expound on poisons...On a different note, I LOVE this bottle....Congrats.....Jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 18, 2011)

from what I have heard the poison people doesnt consider them poison bottles because they dont have poison bottle characteristics like wild colors or tactile embossing. 
 But I will defer to the poison collectors for the last word...


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 18, 2011)

LOVE IT!  Now to find one for me!


----------



## swizzle (Sep 18, 2011)

I can think of better ways to destroy ants!! [X(]


----------



## madman (Sep 18, 2011)

GREAT EMBOSSING ON THAT THANG VERY COOL


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 19, 2011)

It is a poison.  Bug poisons have their own category, like embalming fluids.  No matter the shape, they all get stuck in the KX group.  They don't follow normal poison charactoristics.  They rely mostly on the wording, just like Antrol, Dead Stuck, Sure Shot, etc.  This is a KX-14.  Came with a  "salt shaker" style cap and only came in this size/color (that I know of).  I don't think I have seen one for sale before, so I couldn't guess on a value.  I wont go off of what the book has as I know it's probably nowhere close to correct.  Jerry would know as he collect the bug poisons.


----------



## botlenut (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for that information. I dont have that book. I thought it might be listed there. Whats Jerry's user name, so I can try to contact him? Its not really what I collect, so it will be going on Ebay this coming weekend. The freind that told me it was considered a Poison, says the shape is supposed to be the Thorax or body of an Ant. Pretty neat, Figural too. I will probabely list it to start on Friday night. until then, if anyone is interested in it, and wants to  PM me an offer, I will consider it. I have some other pictures. It is mint with just some wispy haze inside, most of which just came out with Windex. When I Googled the product, the only only one that came up, was on Ebay in 2008. It would not show me the result without a membership.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 20, 2011)

Jerry is having email issues.  I don't know if he has fixed it or not, but he does subscribe to this category in the forum as I do.  his member name is jerry2143.


----------



## glass man (Sep 21, 2011)

LOVE IT..especially cause it is from New Orleans...a city I love!! [cept when the SAINTS  playing the ATLANTA FALCONS!] JAMIE


----------

